# Paris-Brest-Paris 18-22 August 2019



## PpPete (18 Jan 2018)

ACP have published their preliminary information and those elements that are immediately relevant are now at http://www.aukweb.net/events/pbp/


----------



## PpPete (21 Jan 2018)

Particular points to note for those unfamiliar with this event:

ACP believe that without a pre-qualifier (in 2018) you are unlikely to get a place, the longer your pre-qualifier the earlier you can secure your place.
Pre-qualifying rides do *not* count towards your qualifying SR series which has to be in first half of 2019 (in UK at least, special arrangements may apply in the Antipodes)


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jan 2018)

PpPete said:


> the longer your pre-qualifier the earlier you can secure your place.


I'm hoping a 1000km ride will do. Thank you for posting the link. There has been some chat in the (Wednesday night ride) pub about this. Have you got a pretty plan?


----------



## PpPete (30 Jan 2018)

At the ACP presentation they said that, if their projections are correct, a 400km pre-qualifier will almost certainly be sufficient to get you a place.

However last time round there was certainly an advantage to having as long as possible a pre-qualifier in that it enabled you to have first choice of start time. That's really only an issue if you are a 90h rider - as the start waves go off from 18:00 and continue for several hours. If they do it the same way this time, then my guess is that a 1000km will give you the option of getting away before 19:00 - if you want to.

I don't know if I shall go for it this time, but if I do, my plan is to avoid needing to sleep at Loudeac. Fetched up there on both the Monday and Tuesday nights last time, and it was a hideous time-suck.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up!
I should like to declare that my intention is not to enter.... ever, on account if not being mad enough to ride 400km let alone any further AND on the wrong side of the road.
Thank you.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks for the heads-up!
> I should like to declare that my intention is not to enter.... ever, on account if not being mad enough to ride 400km let alone any further AND on the wrong side of the road.
> Thank you.



Oh go on. Last time I hadn't pre-qualified so went for an 80 hour start. It was an enjoyable ride.

This time I'm not sure if I'll be fit enough. Even if I am I'll be in with the bulge but will do my usual 'no sleep until half-way' ride to Brest, hopefully riding through the bulge. Unless I'm on a Raleigh Twenty when speed won't matter a jot.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> Oh go on. Last time I hadn't pre-qualified so went for an 80 hour start. It was an enjoyable ride.
> 
> This time I'm not sure if I'll be fit enough. Even if I am I'll be in with the bulge but will do my usual 'no sleep until half-way' ride to Brest, hopefully riding through the bulge. Unless I'm on a Raleigh Twenty when speed won't matter a jot.


I might consider joining you on a Twenty....


----------



## PpPete (30 Jan 2018)

A Raleigh Twenty would probably count as a Velo Speciale and get you a priority start in the first wave of the 90h group.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jan 2018)

I've missed out on the past three editions of PBP for various reasons. Let's see if I can at least get to the start line this time... I have mixed feelings about PBP, to be honest - it's the flagship event of the international audax calendar but the route doesn't inspire me and there are other long rides that have greater appeal. It's a box that needs to be ticked though.

I've entered the West Highlands 1000km in May so that should do for pre-qualifying at least.


----------



## PpPete (1 Mar 2018)

The http://www.aukweb.net/events/pbp/ has been updated to show the qualification windows.
So - just to summarise:
Now to October 2018: Ride your longest possible BRM as pre-qualifier
January - March 2019: Pre-registration (exact date depends on length of your prequalifier)
January - June 2019: Ride SR series as qualifier (BRMs only) in the relevant windows- these are coloured pink** on aukweb calendar page but you can also use overseas BRMs
1 June - 3 July 2019: Registration

** Yes, there is only one so far: an easy 'starter for 10'... well OK, starter for 200 really.


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I might consider joining you on a Twenty....



Advance notice @Fab Foodie ... I'm picking this up tomorrow


----------



## PpPete (15 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> Advance notice @Fab Foodie ... I'm picking this up tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 409393



SA 3 speed ?


----------



## Ian H (15 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> I've missed out on the past three editions of PBP for various reasons. Let's see if I can at least get to the start line this time... I have mixed feelings about PBP, to be honest - it's the flagship event of the international audax calendar but the route doesn't inspire me and there are other long rides that have greater appeal. It's a box that needs to be ticked though.
> .


It's not the route.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks for the heads-up!
> I should like to declare that my intention is not to enter.... ever, on account if not being mad enough to ride 400km let alone any further AND on the wrong side of the road.
> Thank you.


Update.
Last September I rode 350km which was too close to 400 for comfort. I’ve given myself a good talking to.
Thank you.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> Advance notice @Fab Foodie ... I'm picking this up tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 409393


Beautiful! You may need a longer seatpost :-)
I could almost be tempted to have a go!


----------



## steveindenmark (16 May 2018)

Does it mean that if you do not have your 200km ride in by now that you cannot apply.


200km: Saturday 12th January - Sunday 28th April
300km: Saturday 16th March - Sunday 26th May
400km: Saturday 13th April - Sunday 2nd June
600km: Saturday 4th May - Sunday 23rd June


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 May 2018)

No, Steve. Those dates are for the 'proper' qualifiers next year. Any BRM rides this year merely 'pre-qualify' the rider who can then pre-register earlier than others who've ridden a shorter distance or none this year (by October). West Highlands and ACME Grand for me this year.


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2018)

Ian H said:


> It's not the route.



Yeah, I get that. It does put me off slightly though. I think I'd place doing a ride like the Bryan Chapman as a higher priority, mainly for the scenery - another one I've yet to tick off the list, alas.


----------



## Ian H (16 May 2018)

But there are interesting old towns, countryside, and Roc Trevezel.


----------



## Redlight (18 May 2018)

And, as much as anything, it's the atmosphere, especially on the first night. Agreed, it's not the most exciting of routes, although parts of Brittany are fairly attractive, but at 1200 (and a bit) km on relatively gentle terrain it's a good warm-up for LEL two years later. Now, _that's_ a ride with scenery to spare.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 May 2018)

But they don't allow flashing rear lights on PBP. What's a rider who appreciates a bit of conspicuity to do? Nothing like a good strong red flashing light to attract attention. Poor attempt at thread derail.


----------



## Redlight (21 May 2018)

Ah, but we are required to wear hi-viz tops at night. Not that you need them for the first 100km or so!


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 May 2018)

Redlight said:


> required to wear hi-viz tops at night.


I know you can get PBP 'hi-viz' colour / reflective material gilets (as proudly worn by randonneurs on events around UK) but do ACP prescribe a 'standard' for the 'hi-viz' requirement you describe?


----------



## Ian H (21 May 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> I know you can get PBP 'hi-viz' colour / reflective material gilets (as proudly worn by randonneurs on events around UK) but do ACP prescribe a 'standard' for the 'hi-viz' requirement you describe?



As per French law. I think it's EN470 (from memory. In practice, anything yellow and gilet-like with reflective strips seems to pass muster.


----------



## PpPete (22 May 2018)

Ian H said:


> Ajax Bay said:
> 
> 
> > I know you can get PBP 'hi-viz' colour / reflective material gilets (as proudly worn by randonneurs on events around UK) but do ACP prescribe a 'standard' for the 'hi-viz' requirement you describe?
> ...


EN471 or EN1150 is what the roolz say.
The official gilet was included in the price last time around so as to remove any possibility of 'excuses'. 
Personally I found it a little heavy/bulky/too warm for France in August and I was glad I'd brought a lighter weight alternative.


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2018)

PpPete said:


> Personally I found it a little heavy/bulky/too warm for France in August and I was glad I'd brought a lighter weight alternative.



+1 to that - I had a nice lightweight one of my own, worn at the bike check.


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2018)

PpPete said:


> SA 3 speed ?



Absolutely. With a dynamo rear hub that works.

I half-fancy turning up to my local TT (£3 entry) with it once sorted. Maybe with aero bars on.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 May 2018)

PpPete said:


> EN471 or EN1150 is what the roolz say.


EN1150 looks to be the 'non-industrial' standard and:
"A garment must incorporate a total of at least 0.32 m² of visible fluorescent material and 900 cm² of visible reflective material.
•These materials can be applied as a number of bands or panels but these must be distributed reasonably evenly around the whole garment.
•Fluorescent material can be yellow, green, orange, red or pink (including a combination of these)
•No piece of fluorescent material can be less than 50 mm wide
•No piece of reflective material can be less than 25 mm wide"


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 May 2018)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1alj7sN3sjYW44bu-W-OKS3LT7vTKO2Xz/view


----------



## Ivo (1 Jun 2018)

DCLane said:


> +1 to that - I had a nice lightweight one of my own, worn at the bike check.



Same did I. The 2011 one is lighter. Still that was too light and during PBP 2011 I popped into Decathlon Brest to buy a ligher one.


----------



## iZaP (30 Aug 2018)

I am definitely doing this one next year!


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Sep 2018)

Some good advice here (despite the years gone by):
http://www.randonneurs.bc.ca/pbp/misc/pbp-2007_sheila-simpson.html
(for those not reading another forum)


----------



## Ian H (25 Nov 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Some good advice here (despite the years gone by):
> http://www.randonneurs.bc.ca/pbp/misc/pbp-2007_sheila-simpson.html
> (for those not reading another forum)



Quite a comprehensive source of information.
http://www.randonneurs.bc.ca/pbp/stories/99_Ian_Hennessey.html


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2018)

Two months till entries open.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Nov 2018)

Malcom Dancy’s books (Or kindle) are interesting. Certainly to a newbie like me.

I am enthusiastic rather than a fast rider, but I am ambitious about doing PBP when my kids are a bit older.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2018)

He is a physics teacher and if you meet him, boy can you tell.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> He is a physics teacher and if you meet him, boy can you tell.



Yes. Got the feeling from his books  Audax brings all types into the mix. I would hate to know which pigeon hole I slot into. Gulp.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2018)

We have met but did not talk for long as I was mid 200. You had a big "vacuum cleaner" on the cycle track. Maybe Mrs Mop? He he.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Nov 2018)

Great resource. Thanks for the heads up. A fellow African writes http://idaimakaya.com/pbp-16-20-aug-2015/


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> We have met but did not talk for long as I was mid 200. You had a big "vacuum cleaner" on the cycle track. Maybe Mrs Mop? He he.



Ahh! I remember. I had just started Audax and done a couple of 100s which seemed monumental to me. I remember you said you were doing a DIY 200. That to me, just a couple of years ago, seemed a heroic distance that I surely could never achieve. 

You are a mentor of sorts without even knowing it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2018)

That is the one. I had set off at 4am and did not get warm till 6:30am. Dambed cold pre sunrise.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Two months till entries open.


'Preinscriptions': 14 Jan.


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2019)

PBP website is up: http://www.paris-brest-paris.org/index2.php?lang=en&cat=accueil&page=edito 

And they'll accept bar extensions!


----------



## Ivo (7 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> PBP website is up: http://www.paris-brest-paris.org/index2.php?lang=en&cat=accueil&page=edito
> 
> And they'll accept bar extensions!



But only in a limited form.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Jan 2019)

No flashing, rear LEDs. In sure YouTube shows otherwise.


----------



## Ivo (7 Jan 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> No flashing, rear LEDs. In sure YouTube shows otherwise.



That's also a traffic rule in France. It was already in force last time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> PBP website is up: http://www.paris-brest-paris.org/index2.php?lang=en&cat=accueil&page=edito
> 
> And they'll accept bar extensions!



Have registered on the PBP site and it now has my 2018 1000km pre qualifying brevet in place. Ready to do the pre registration and pay them some money next week. Wonder what the price will be this time round? Well thanks to our lovely politicians it is going to be more expensive anyway.


----------



## Ivo (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Have registered on the PBP site and it now has my 2018 1000km pre qualifying brevet in place. Ready to do the pre registration and pay them some money next week. Wonder what the price will be this time round? Well thanks to our lovely politicians it is going to be more expensive anyway.




Today the ACP president stated a price of € 150,-


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Jan 2019)

I've done the same as @YukonBoy and it has gathered up all my BRMs including the West Highland 1000 last May/June.
£140ish then (thanks @Ivo ) but only a deposit on Monday.
Still fretting over the choice of start slot. As I understand it, the early pre-registerers get first dibs. For me this is either early 90s or early 84s.
90: Great atmosphere for the 'depart'. I'll be away near the front of and going faster than the bulk of the 90s but there should be some decent trains and quite likely I'll catch a useful few of the 80s who take a stop earlier than me. The bulge will always be behind. But it means riding into the night and straight through for 24 hours (probably to Carhaix) before a good sleep. And get away early doors before the bulge arrives.
84: Lots of riders with a suitable pace starting at 5am (graveyard start). Long first day to Tinteniac (say), problem being that I'll have just caught the height of the bulge so getting a decent sleep will need (planning) effort. Quite like the idea of riding to an arranged bed, riding to Brest at dawn and back to same bed on second night (Quedillac?). But I'm not quite fast enough.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

Sleep during the day the control dorms are empty. Then just micro sleeps at night. Food is quick as well whilst many sleep. If you are in the first 90 waves and fairly quick you can stay ahead of the bulge. My advice, race out to Brest, then tour back enjoying the parties in the villages and the odd dance.

Plus if you do not handle heat well, sleeping during heat of day is a good option.


----------



## Ivo (13 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I've done the same as @YukonBoy and it has gathered up all my BRMs including the West Highland 1000 last May/June.
> £140ish then (thanks @Ivo ) but only a deposit on Monday.
> Still fretting over the choice of start slot. As I understand it, the early pre-registerers get first dibs. For me this is either early 90s or early 84s.
> 90: Great atmosphere for the 'depart'. I'll be away near the front of and going faster than the bulk of the 90s but there should be some decent trains and quite likely I'll catch a useful few of the 80s who take a stop earlier than me. The bulge will always be behind. But it means riding into the night and straight through for 24 hours (probably to Carhaix) before a good sleep. And get away early doors before the bulge arrives.
> 84: Lots of riders with a suitable pace starting at 5am (graveyard start). Long first day to Tinteniac (say), problem being that I'll have just caught the height of the bulge so getting a decent sleep will need (planning) effort. Quite like the idea of riding to an arranged bed, riding to Brest at dawn and back to same bed on second night (Quedillac?). But I'm not quite fast enough.



If you're still doubting on monday, then I'd say first get a 90h slot. You can still change it when there's enough space. The 90 hour start tends to fill up fastest, the 84 hour start slowest.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2019)

Ivo said:


> If you're still doubting on monday, then I'd say first get a 90h slot. You can still change it when there's enough space. The 90 hour start tends to fill up fastest, the 84 hour start slowest.


Thank you, Ivo. That was/is exactly my assessment having had such fun gaming the LEL start preferences 22 months ago. On the other hand, if I ask for an 84hr start and then prefer to change to 90hr, I'm fast enough to work my way through most of the 90 hr riders in front of me by Fougères and before that, clear of the bulge by Villaines.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Thank you, Ivo. That was/is exactly my assessment having had such fun gaming the LEL start preferences 22 months ago. On the other hand, if I ask for an 84hr start and then prefer to change to 90hr, I'm fast enough to work my way through most of the 90 hr riders in front of me by Fougères and before that, clear of the bulge by Villaines.



Do not underestimate how fast the front of the 90 hour groups is. I was riding fast in a large group at 40km/h for long periods. Fastest 300km ever, hitting the opening times for my start at the early controls before it calmed down the next day. The 84hr start is some time after the 90ht starts so I would doubt you'd catch them by around 300-350km.


----------



## Ian H (13 Jan 2019)

I started in the penultimate group on Monday morning last time, finished in a fairly leisurely 80hrs on the fixed-wheel. I'm planning a gentle ride with gears this year (assuming I get that far), but probably still 84hr. As for sleep, I've always just winged it and slept wherever/whenever. I find it's good to get to Brest before any serious stops.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2019)

Thank you.


YukonBoy said:


> The 84hr start is dome time after the 90ht starts so I would doubt you'd catch them by around 300-350km.


I said: "if I . . . then prefer to change to 90hr, I'm fast enough to work my way through most of the 90 hr riders in front of me."
That is: if I transfer to a 90hr start later and don't get away till 2000 Sunday (say) I'll work my way though most of the 2000 riders who started 1730-1945.
If I started on Monday morning, I reckon I'll have caught more than half the 90hr riders by Carhaix on the way back, having had a 5 hour sleep stop. In 2011 half the 90hr finishers finished in over 85hr. I guess there's more full valueness during the return leg.
From the 2015 Brochure:
Sunday 16h00 to 17h00 : solo bikes, 80-hour time limit
From 17h30 to 20h00 : solo bikes, 90-hour time limit
Monday 05h00 to 05h15 : wave starts of solo bikes, 84-hour time limit


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Thank you.
> I said: "if I . . . then prefer to change to 90hr, I'm fast enough to work my way through most of the 90 hr riders in front of me."
> That is: if I transfer to a 90hr start later and don't get away till 2000 Sunday (say) I'll work my way though most of the 2000 riders who started 1730-1945.
> If I started on Monday morning, I reckon I'll have caught more than half the 90hr riders by Carhaix on the way back, having had a 5 hour sleep stop. In 2011 half the 90hr finishers finished in over 85hr. I guess there's more full valueness during the return leg.
> ...



So you did! Missed that bit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2019)

Entry done.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2019)

Deposit is €30 for those who wonder. About 1300 places gone so far.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2019)

I_ can_ enter from the 28th of Jan as I've a 600_ and_ I've registered. However, the start clashes with the Irish Youth National Road Championships so unless SWMBO looks after him in Cork for that weekend then I'm out


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2019)

So far 1318 entries from those who did 1000km pre qualifiers. 80 and 90 hour starts popular, 84 hour not so much.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Jan 2019)

By 1500 CET the first 2 waves of the 90hr start were filled (1800 and 1815; 300 each time). I've asked for 1900 - makes the maths easier! I read elsewhere that the earliest starts of the 90hr are a bit 'twitchy' (and there are over 250 starting in each wave every 15 minutes for 3 hours).


----------



## Ivo (14 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> I_ can_ enter from the 28th of Jan as I've a 600_ and_ I've registered. However, the start clashes with the Irish Youth National Road Championships so unless SWMBO looks after him in Cork for that weekend then I'm out



You can always start the procedure. If you don't complete it by mid june your application will be deleted anyway and someone else can take your place. You might use your deposit though.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2019)

Ivo said:


> You can always start the procedure. If you don't complete it by mid june your application will be deleted anyway and someone else can take your place. You might use your deposit though.



That's the plan ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jan 2019)

http://www.paris-brest-paris.org/en/download/PBP-BROCHURE-GB.pdf


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> By 1500 CET the first 2 waves of the 90hr start were filled (1800 and 1815; 300 each time). I've asked for 1900 - makes the maths easier! I read elsewhere that the earliest starts of the 90hr are a bit 'twitchy' (and there are over 250 starting in each wave every 15 minutes for 3 hours).



The close times on the brevet card was based on the velo speciales start time in 2015. Do not do what I did and write the correct closing time for your start in the card. This almost caused a diplomatic incident at loudeac on the way back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

I plan to be on road bike rather than my recumbent. But will keep my mind open till I can no longer change my start. Not sure what to make of the stubby tri bars and whether they would be worth it. Be nice not to damage nerves in hands like 2015, but managed to avoid damage on last year's 1000.


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Be nice not to damage nerves in hands like 2015, but managed to avoid damage on last year's 1000.


I didn't look after my hands during Mille Pennines 2017 (over 74 hours of excellent riding/climbing) and though I think I did no further harm on LEL (3 weeks later) the nerves took a fair time to 'grow back'. Haven't had any further problems eg on WH1000 or Wander Wye 600 last year. I am putting it down to poor gloves on MP1K (Jul 17) and lack of experience (after 16 months since my first audax) awareness of the vulnerability of the ulnar nerves and the merits of avoiding/minimising time when hand positions put pressure there. A pub ride friend has a short reach bar set-up but he's quite young and therefore more amenable to change. New compact bars and stem going on imminently, which should improve my/the bike's 'fit'.
Nice 100 today around Isle of Purbeck.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I didn't look after my hands during Mille Pennines 2017 and though I think I did no further harm on LEL (3 weeks later) the nerves took a fair time to 'grow back'. Haven't had any further problems eg on WH1000 or Wander Wye 600 last year. I am putting it down to poor gloves on MP1K (Jul 17) and lack of experience (after 16 months since my first audax) awareness of the vulnerability of the ulnar nerves and the merits of avoiding/minimising time when hand positions put pressure there. A pub ride friend has a short reach bar set-up but he's quite young and therefore more amenable to change. New compact bars and stem going on imminently, which should improve my/the bike's 'fit'.
> Nice 100 today around Isle of Purbeck.



Reminded me still using gloves I used at LEL 2013 and bought in 2012. Maybe time to think about a new set.


----------



## Rustybucket (26 Jan 2019)

Do you have to be in a club to register? It won’t let me complete the form unless I say I’m a member of a club?

Just says form 90% complete 

Thanks


----------



## Skuhravy (26 Jan 2019)

Can't you just put Audax UK as your club?


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jan 2019)

I've put Audax UK as my club: 16000 is the code (iirc)!
Less than 36 hours for those with a 2018 600 BRM in ACP's database.
Late night tomorrow for you, @Ian H .


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2019)

Registered for a 19:15 start (group N). There were places in group B as the earliest 80 hour start with 19:15 being the earliest 90 hour start. 

However, it's all conditional on my son _not_ riding his national's in Cork in August.


----------



## Ian H (27 Jan 2019)

All done. 0515 Monday. 
Just the qualifiers to ride now.


----------



## Ivo (28 Jan 2019)

Group M, 19h00 for me.


----------



## willy_c (28 Jan 2019)

hi, 

Newbie here. I did a 600k ride last year (Fenland Friends) but when i try to "enter the number of your longest BRM made between 01/11/2017 and 30/10/2018" - I get "Unknown registration number"

Is there another number other than the Event No: *18-398* that i need to enter?

any help appreciated

Thx!


----------



## Skuhravy (28 Jan 2019)

It's the first column, the ACP brevet number:

http://www.aukweb.net/results/archive/2018/listevent/?Ride=18-398

It'll also be on your brevet card.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Jan 2019)

willy_c said:


> I did a 600k ride last year (Fenland Friends) but when i try to "enter the number of your longest BRM made between 01/11/2017 and 30/10/2018" - I get "Unknown registration number"


How about 109707?!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2019)

Number will be in your 2018 results. The number is unique to you, it is not the event number.


----------



## Ivo (29 Jan 2019)

Just search the other way round, via your name and club to find the correct number in the ACP database.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

Looks like the recommendation for at least a 400 BRM in 2018 was spot on.


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Looks like the recommendation for at least a 400 BRM in 2018 was spot on.


I reckon so.
ACP 2018 homologations [and PBP 2019 pre-registrants]
1000km 2431 [~1960]
600km 10569 [~2300]
400km 13067
300km 20333

Note 30% more 400s than 600s homolgated in 2018, although the number of 'multiple 400s' and the number who then went on to complete a longer BRM is unknown. I surmise that, in accordance with the ACP/PBP recommendation to ride at least a 400, there'll be a lot of French riders with itchy fingers at 0000 on 11 Feb. PBP judge that there'll be 30% of the places left by then and that, after the 400s have pre-registered 9% will be left for the faster (on the keyboard) 300s. I think they are hanging 9% out there to give the 300s hope.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I reckon so.
> ACP 2018 homologations [and PBP 2019 pre-registrants]
> 1000km 2431 [~1960]
> 600km 10569 [~2300]
> ...



Yes a sign of the rise of long distance riding particularly in Asia and South America


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Looks like the recommendation for at least a 400 BRM in 2018 was spot on.



So gauging by the year’s popularity, that’ll equate to a 600 by 2023! I’ve heard this year is now full.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> So gauging by the year’s popularity, that’ll equate to a 600 by 2023! I’ve heard this year is now full.



No, not full, they have not opened up pre registration to 400 or 300 riders yet.


----------



## Ivo (31 Jan 2019)

I do expect more 1000km events on the 2022 calender.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Feb 2019)

I'm in. Went on the site at 23.01 and the earliest 90 hour start time available was 20.15. Now I just need to qualify. See you all on the road.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Feb 2019)

So far, after 6 days, 'only' 1061 of those with a longest BRM of 400km last year have pre-registered. This is a fair bit less than ACP were expecting - they suggested 1300 places would go leaving 640 for the next tranche (300s). Another 100 more will likely go, but the prospects for all those with a longest BRM of 300km last year to pre-register is much better than expected. Though, unless they transfer another wedge of 80 hour start places to the 90 hour flavour, a lot of riders who 'only' managed a 300 last year will be 'forced' into the 84 hour and 80 hour slots. The key date for them (assuming qualifiers go OK) to switch into a 90 hour start slot will be on 20 Jun when a percentage of pre-registrants will fail to register, and start slots will be 'up for grabs.
ACP said they would make an announcement on 17 Feb (tomorrow) about (implicitly an increase to) the overall number of riders they will allow to enter/register.


----------



## Ivo (16 Feb 2019)

The question will be who will be apliccable for the extra start slots. There is a huge pressure from French randonneurs on the ACP to give extra slots to FFCT members. Apparantly a high proportion of FFCT members have been caught asleep by the increased popularity of BRM's all over the world (but except in France).


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> The key date for them (assuming qualifiers go OK) to switch into a 90 hour start slot will be on 20 Jun when a percentage of pre-registrants will fail to register, and start slots will be 'up for grabs.



I'm likely to be one of those, depending on other things around my 14yo and national races, so there _will_ be places available then.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Feb 2019)

Posted on PBP Facebook:
“Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncer que 850 places supplémentaires seront ouvertes pour le PBP2019.”
Presumably adding 3 more after the current 'last' (90 hour) start, or 2 more and maybe bumping up the 90 hour starts to 320 (say, like last time).
Plenty of hope for 200s?
Pleased I shall be comfortably ahead of the bulge. The faster Monday morning 84 hour starters will spend more time working through the bulge, or just stay on an 80 hour schedule and never catch the 90 hour riders.


----------



## PMarkey (10 Mar 2019)

Well I wasn't to sure if I would enter but as I had a 200 pre registration ride thought I may as well at least try , it turned out to be less traumatic than I thought it would be and I am now signed up for the 90 hour group with a 20:45 start as there were only later start times available . Better get on with the qualifiers then 

Paul


----------



## PMarkey (16 Apr 2019)

After 4 weeks off the bike due to pins and needles down my back,arms and legs and still waiting for the results of an MRI scan to come back without much joy  I decided "sod it" and rode the Plains 300 as my 200 qualifier which I managed to get round slowly not helped by a headwind all the way back from the turnaround at Newtown,so thats the first one down and on to the Beyond the Dales we know next week .


----------



## DCLane (16 Apr 2019)

My 200 and 300 qualifiers are done now the Skeggy 300 is finished. Llanfair 400 to do next, although I won't know if I'm available to ride PBP until early June.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> My 200 and 300 qualifiers are done now the Skeggy 300 is finished. Llanfair 400 to do next, although I won't know if I'm available to ride PBP until early June.



Although they are qualifiers I still treat each ride as great one in its own right. There's just the added pressure to finish each one if I want to go to PBP. I remember the same in 2015 .


----------



## Ivo (17 Apr 2019)

If you still have to start from scratch and live in the south-east, the Dunkirk club does a late series and starts it's 200 only on april 28th.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Apr 2019)

Cheltenham New Flyer 200 and Black Sheep's 'Tewkesbury over the Eppynt and back' 300 have me on my (qualifying) way. Easter Arrow on Friday and then a fortnight and a month before Brevet Cymru and the Bryan Chapman respectively. I will then need to keep things going so may do @Ian H 's Exe-Buzzard in June and want to do the new Super Randonnee (Cambrian 6c) so that's for July.


----------



## PMarkey (28 Apr 2019)

Didn't get to the start of the Beyond the Dales we Know as I had to look after my eldest so that means the Llanfair 400 is now my 300 ride  and the Old 240 will be my 400 ride .

Paul


----------



## Ian H (28 Apr 2019)

My 300 will be an organiser's ride of my own event sometime during the next week or so.


----------



## PMarkey (7 May 2019)

And that’s me probably out of the running  
Hit by a car on the Llanfair 400km at the Abergele roundabout just after Mcdonald’s on the outward leg no broken bones but a small bleed on the brain is making life difficult 

Paul


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 May 2019)

PMarkey said:


> And that’s me probably out of the running
> Hit by a car on the Llanfair 400km


Hard luck, mate.


----------



## DCLane (7 May 2019)

PMarkey said:


> And that’s me probably out of the running
> Hit by a car on the Llanfair 400km at the Abergele roundabout just after Mcdonald’s on the outward leg no broken bones but a small bleed on the brain is making life difficult
> 
> Paul



Ouch. Get well soon.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 May 2019)

PMarkey said:


> And that’s me probably out of the running
> Hit by a car on the Llanfair 400km at the Abergele roundabout just after Mcdonald’s on the outward leg no broken bones but a small bleed on the brain is making life difficult
> 
> Paul



Rough. I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 May 2019)

Bugger Paul, heal well. Maybe you can still come over to Paris and volunteer? Think that is what I will do if my remaining qualifiers go pear shaped. Got the ferry and time booked off anyway.


----------



## PMarkey (15 May 2019)

Thanks all 
The headaches are finally starting to subside and I can now get out of bed for longer than 20 minutes without then spending the rest of the day asleep. All I need to do now is see when the Police are going to release my bike and clothing so I can assess the damage,I know my bib shorts and leg warmers are toast I just can't remember how they got my arm warmers, jersey and jacket off  
No idea how bad the bike is, hopefully just cosmetic damage but I will probably get the local bike shop to cast an eye over it .


Paul


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2019)

Good to hear Paul. Hopefully get your stuff back soon.

Just my 600 qualifier to complete now and that's a week on Sat. Being a bit conservative on my qualifiers as I want them to count. But I know I need a decent sleep on a 600 so might up the pace for this last one.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 May 2019)

Completed BCM last weekend so that's me with a 'full house'. Registration opens Friday 2300. I have 3 out of 4 BRM ACP homolgations.


----------



## Ivo (24 May 2019)

I've checked my PBP account yesterday, all my homologations are already in. So I can start my registration later today (midnight for me).


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 May 2019)

One can start registration, if pre-registered, without all 4 numbers but the missing ones need to be provided before the deadline of 3 Jul.

"The registration period begins on 25 May 2019 and ends on 03 July 2019. Registrations can only be made . . . with the homologation numbers of your qualifying brevets . . You can register before having completed the qualifying brevets, but you need to provide the missing brevet certification numbers on or before 03 July 2019 or your registration will be cancelled."


----------



## Redlight (3 Jun 2019)

The Audax UK PBP 2019 jerseys are now available, as shown here, in both blue and red and casual or race fits. UK orders before 5th July will be delivered a week before the event itself but the shop will remain open for a while afterwards too, for replacements and extra jerseys.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2019)

Nice jersey that


----------



## Nebulous (23 Jun 2019)

They've reopened entries for PBP and I'm in. Still places left for anyone interested.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2019)

I'm out - it clashes with my 14yo's Irish youth nationals so, despite qualifying, I'm not going.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jun 2019)

DCLane said:


> I'm out - it clashes with my 14yo's Irish youth nationals so, despite qualifying, I'm not going.



Dad of the Year Award. Immense respect.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Dad of the Year Award. Immense respect.



He gave up the opportunity to ride at Assen two years ago so I could ride LEL then; I'm simply returning the favour.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2019)

Nebulous hope you find somewhere to stay not too far away, though maybe DCLane has hotel bookings going spare.


----------



## Nebulous (24 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Nebulous hope you find somewhere to stay not too far away, though maybe DCLane has hotel bookings going spare.



I haven't booked leave this year yet, I was sort of vaguely hoping that the PBP people might relent and find some more room. Subject approval from my employer I intend embarking for two weeks with wife, caravan and two dogs. Looking at costs at the moment,the tunnel hasn't been competitive for me for years, but it is looking better this time. I only need a campsite now.


----------



## Ivo (25 Jun 2019)

A lot of us will be on the Hutopia campsite in Rambouillet.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Nebulous hope you find somewhere to stay not too far away, though maybe DCLane has hotel bookings going spare.



I don't - the plan was to stay slightly north and travel in.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jun 2019)

Ivo said:


> A lot of us will be on the Hutopia campsite in Rambouillet.


Huttopia cabane here too. Booked in late October. Six in our Wednesday 'cycle to the pub' group will be there (we've booked 3 cabanes for the week). May be a spare bed, for the right applicant.


----------



## Ivo (25 Jun 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Huttopia cabane here too. Booked in late October. Six in our Wednesday 'cycle to the pub' group will be there (we've booked 3 cabanes for the week). May be a spare bed, for the right applicant.



The 6 spots on my emplacemetn are already taken by a joint Dutch/German/British crew.


----------



## Nebulous (26 Jun 2019)

Ivo said:


> A lot of us will be on the Hutopia campsite in Rambouillet.



Huttopia only appear to allow one dog and don't have a pitch for the full week. We can get 5 days, but not the finish day! Probably need to phone to check. We would prefer my wife didn't have to move the caravan.


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Aug 2019)

K039 starting 1830


----------



## Nebulous (4 Aug 2019)

Q156 starting at 19:45. Very much in the bulge.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Aug 2019)

Yes - I am pleased not to be 'in the bulge'. My West Highlands 1000 in 2018 allowed me to pre-register and choose a relatively early start time.
I will be fast enough to get well ahead of the bulge by noon Monday and plan a couple of hours snooze then (and still be ahead of the bulge), and press on to - not quite sure - could be Carhaix (521k). Brest is tempting by midnight but 30 hours and 610k seems a bloody long way before a good sleep. On the WH1000 we started at 8pm and I made Oban at 456km in 23 hours, with a 90 minute snooze in the cafe at Campbeltown (as well as stops with food at Comrie (100k), Ardrishaig (sunrise/6am) and Tarbet for a full Scottish. It was not a flat parcours across Scotland and round the Kintyre peninsula and there were no trains.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2019)

Couple of weeks to go. Forecast looking suitable for Northern Europeans at the moment.


----------



## Nebulous (4 Aug 2019)

I didn't do a qualifier but was ready with my finger itching when they releaed the extra spaces. I think I discovered them and got one before the emails had even gone out. They added some places to each group and I booked 18:30. Then a few day later I got an email saying the group was overbooked and they had bounced me to 19:45. I was mildly annoyed, then thought, a week ago I'd have grabbed anything at all - so I really don't have any cause to complain. I'd hope to work my way forward a bit - but if there are a lot of queues and holdups at controls that might scupper that.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Aug 2019)

Well done for getting your SR done by mid-June, just in case or anyway.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Couple of weeks to go. Forecast looking suitable for Northern Europeans at the moment.


What's that anti-cyclone round the Azores (13 Aug 1800 forecast) going to do, though?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Aug 2019)

This heavy rain is reminding me what we may get on PBP


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Aug 2019)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=49.1;-5.2;3&l=wind-10m&t=20190816/1200
Gale in Channel forecast for our ferry crossing Friday and headwinds out; tailwinds back seems most likely outcome 18-22 August.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2019)

Forecast temps dropping and more rain first couple of days.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Aug 2019)

Need a bit of adversity - forecast a bit of damp but little wind. Not much variation between day and night time temperatures, at least according to yr.no
https://www.yr.no/place/France/Brittany/Rennes/long.html


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Aug 2019)

Ivo said:


> I've checked my PBP account yesterday, all my homologations are already in. So I can start my registration later today (midnight for me).


What's your frame number @Ivo ? I have enjoyed (and read twice) your 2015 account - thank you.


----------



## Ivo (11 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> What's your frame number @Ivo ? I have enjoyed (and read twice) your 2015 account - thank you.



J199


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2019)

Suppose next week I'd better assemble some stuff to take.


----------



## Ivo (11 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Suppose next week I'd better assemble some stuff to take.



I just started assembling some kit.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Suppose next week I'd better assemble some stuff to take.





Ivo said:


> I just started assembling some kit.



 You two wind me up. I’m doing a quick DIY 200 on the 17th and I’m packed!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> You two wind me up. I’m doing a quick DIY 200 on the 17th and I’m packed!



Not riding down to the start till Thursday, so plenty of time for me to assemble my stuff.


----------



## Ian H (11 Aug 2019)

I'm told that my new bike will definitely be here on Wednesday, in time for me to catch the ferry that evening.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Aug 2019)

Ian H said:


> I'm told that my new bike will definitely be here on Wednesday, in time for me to catch the ferry that evening.



You win the last-minute-dot-com trophy 2019. 

Respect. This would send my anxiety levels through the stratosphere.


----------



## Nebulous (11 Aug 2019)

I changed my chain, fitted a new tyre and bled my brakes today. Bike leaves on Tuesday and I follow on Thursday. Biggest question is whether I pack a pair of bib tights or go for shorts only. That decision can be deferred until Sunday.


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2019)

Listened to a bit of the latest Transcontinental Race podcast today. Fiona Kolbinger is not only doing PBP (apparently she's looking forward to enjoying a more leisurely ride…!!!), she'll be riding to the start from Brest. Extraordinary. Well, more extraordinary.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Aug 2019)

Nebulous said:


> I changed my chain, fitted a new tyre and bled my brakes today. Biggest question is whether I pack a pair of bib tights or go for shorts only.


New chain (with 100+km on it now), 12-25 cassette with 1928km on it, new rear tyre (GP4000), new rim tape on both wheels, newish rear brake blocks, new FD cable.
Everyone's different but I think bib tights would be much less flexible than shorts and knee warmers (which is what I'll have). I am riding over so have to make these sorts of decisions before (Devon) departure: I cannot leave it till 'next Sunday'. In many ways this (forced decision) is a good thing. My choice would only be between knee warmers and leg warmers. Knee warmers were good enough for me on the overnight of the Easter Arrow, but YMMV. Similar issue is overboots (given the rain we'll enjoy) versus toe thingies, versus nothing. Given the rain is warm and I'm planning to be sleeping most of the cooler dark hours (apart from riding through Sunday night), I think I'll be going for 'nothing'.
I just hope that there'll be a decent percentage of mudguarded wheels to follow.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Aug 2019)

Tracker: https://track.rtrt.me/e/PBP-2019#/tracker/


----------



## Nebulous (12 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> New chain (with 100+km on it now), 12-25 cassette with 1928km on it, new rear tyre (GP4000), new rim tape on both wheels, newish rear brake blocks, new FD cable.
> Everyone's different but I think bib tights would be much less flexible than shorts and knee warmers (which is what I'll have). I am riding over so have to make these sorts of decisions before (Devon) departure: I cannot leave it till 'next Sunday'. In many ways this (forced decision) is a good thing. My choice would only be between knee warmers and leg warmers. Knee warmers were good enough for me on the overnight of the Easter Arrow, but YMMV. Similar issue is overboots (given the rain we'll enjoy) versus toe thingies, versus nothing. Given the rain is warm and I'm planning to be sleeping most of the cooler dark hours (apart from riding through Sunday night), I think I'll be going for 'nothing'.
> I just hope that there'll be a decent percentage of mudguarded wheels to follow.



I fitted new gear cables and bar tape about 300 miles ago. I don't possess knee or leg warmers - although I should, I couldn't believe how useful arm warmers were when I bought them. If it stays in double figures centigrade I wont need them. I had intended packing overshoes. I have mudguards- but you'll be well ahead of me, so they wont benefit you!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I just hope that there'll be a decent percentage of mudguarded wheels to follow.



If it's like 2015 then the answer will be no. I rode with a German woman whilst many sheltered under trees on the last leg, as we were the only ones around using mudguards.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2019)

Nebulous said:


> If it stays in double figures centigrade I wont need them.



It is considerably colder at night even with forecast temps of double figures, as you do not get warmed by solar radiation. It feels especially colder if you are tired after a couple of days of riding. If it ia night time and raining it'll feel even colder.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> You two wind me up. I’m doing a quick DIY 200 on the 17th and I’m packed!



Got some shaving oil today. Do find keeping clean shaven during the event keeps the mood high. Will start my pile of kit tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Everyone's different but I think bib tights would be much less flexible than shorts and knee warmers (which is what I'll have). I am riding over so have to make these sorts of decisions before (Devon) departure: I cannot leave it till 'next Sunday'.



You can if you take both with you. Your PBP kit will stink by the end of the event so best to have some other kit to change into when you finish. A bag of stuff you leave in Rambouillet works perfectly for this. Nice clean kit for riding back in.


----------



## Ivo (12 Aug 2019)

Over the past 2 weeks I changed a few items on my bike
-chain
-cassette
-tyres/tubes
-brakeblocks
-rear cablestopper for the shifter cable.
The bike runs like clockwork again.

Regarding clothing choices. I'll settle for the combination of kneewarmers and long skiing socks (+short socks to alternate) and oversocks. If it's wet or really cold, I'll add the rainlegs. 
Compared to earlier editions the weather forecast looks quite balmy.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You can if you take both with you. Your PBP kit will stink by the end of the event so best to have some other kit to change into when you finish. A bag of stuff you leave in Rambouillet works perfectly for this. Nice clean kit for riding back in.


Will you be (would you plan to be) riding back in bib tights to a French port in 22+ degrees? No, I didn't think so, clean or otherwise. Take a second pair of shorts for that, though I'm planning to wash my kit on the Thursday before departure (from our cabane at Huttopia) on the Friday for 200km to Caen. Limits on volume/weight one can carry from home to Rambouillet and ride with homewards after the ride (wearing one's PBP top?) mean choices have to be made (kitchen sink option?).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Will you be (would you plan to be) riding back in bib tights to a French port in 22+ degrees? No, I didn't think so, clean or otherwise. Take a second pair of shorts for that, though I'm planning to wash my kit on the Thursday before departure (from our cabane at Huttopia) on the Friday for 200km to Caen. Limits on volume/weight one can carry from home to Rambouillet and ride with homewards after the ride (wearing one's PBP top?) mean choices have to be made (kitchen sink option?).



Exactly I will be taking a second set of shorts and top as I explained to you in my above post. There is no need to decide before you ride down, you can take both if you want, whichever you don't wear you can wear on the way back. Unless you have access to a washing machine you really won't get your PBP kit clean and even then it may need two or more washes.

I won't be taking big tights but I'm not the one who suggested they might, you are. I'll be taking both bib shorts and ordinary shorts. The shorts being used outside of the event, including riding there and back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2019)

As part of my final prep am watching inside the factory as they make croissants. Tomorrow, do a practice pack of kit I intend to take. Ready for the ride down to the ferry on Thu.


----------



## Ian H (13 Aug 2019)

Memories of a certain Mark who, in 95 I think, forgot his leg warmers. When |I encountered him part-way round he had squeezed his legs into arm-warmers to just above the knee, with an un-alluring roll of blue flesh between those and his shorts. At least he wasn't wearing the arm-warmers his beloved aunt knitted for him. They were bright yellow and very woolly.


----------



## Nebulous (14 Aug 2019)

Ive now bought leg warmers. Still packed my tights as well. Bike and most of my kit has now gone, I follow tomorrow night.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Aug 2019)

Nebulous said:


> Still packed my tights as well. Bike and most of my kit has now gone


With motorised transport support you have the luxury of taking stuff and deciding on the (rainy) day. Did you include an umbrella (for the bike check queue)?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

@Heltor Chasca Will now be glad to know I am packed for the ride down to France. A rack pack for the event, plus a pannier for stuff either side of the event itself. Tyres pumped. Just need to oil the chain and adjust brakes to bring the pads in a little. Once that's done time for a shower and shave, then fish and chips tonight. Setting off on the ride down tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> With motorised transport support you have the luxury of taking stuff and deciding on the (rainy) day. Did you include an umbrella (for the bike check queue)?



You can always take an extra dry bag of stuff and strap it to your bike for the ride down and back.


----------



## Nebulous (14 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> With motorised transport support you have the luxury of taking stuff and deciding on the (rainy) day. Did you include an umbrella (for the bike check queue)?



Like leg warmers until 24 hours ago, I don’t possess such a thing. I have motorised transport to the start and for my two weeks holiday afterwards - for the bit in the middle I’m on my own.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> @Heltor Chasca Will now be glad to know I am packed for the ride down to France. A rack pack for the event, plus a pannier for stuff either side of the event itself. Tyres pumped. Just need to oil the chain and adjust brakes to bring the pads in a little. Once that's done time for a shower and shave, then fish and chips tonight. Setting off on the ride down tomorrow.



Just going for a lie down. I can’t handle this stress. (Best of luck btw)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Aug 2019)

I’ll wish you all the very best. Have a good ride and I look forward to the war stories. I’ll be watching. Huge respect to everyone of you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

Bit of final preparation. I am eating a jam doughnut , yummmmm


----------



## DCLane (14 Aug 2019)

Enjoy the event. Despite qualifying I'm unable to ride as I'm supporting my son at the Irish youth nationals: I didn't convert the registration to 'final' so was one of the 1500 or so places that became available.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

DCLane said:


> Enjoy the event. Despite qualifying I'm unable to ride as I'm supporting my son at the Irish youth nationals: I didn't convert the registration to 'final' so was one of the 1500 or so places that became available.



The ride will be here in four years time if you are still riding brevets.


----------



## StuAff (14 Aug 2019)

Bon chance, mes amis!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2019)

Right, loading up bike, and will soon be riding to Rambouillet for the event. Weather looks set fair for the ride down. Will be off Internet now for a little over a week. Catch up later.


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Aug 2019)

DCLane said:


> I'm supporting my son at the Irish youth nationals


Good luck to your son and I hopes he does well. Always fun to live vicariously on offspring's efforts and successes. Sorry it clashes so you can't improve on your 60 something hours from 2015.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Aug 2019)

There are a couple of guys from Indonesia on their Bromptons. I am impressed with their logo.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2019)

Rimas reached Brest in 21 hours (with a sprained ankle) and has a stonking tailwind for the return. He's a machine that man


----------



## GM (20 Aug 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> There are a couple of guys from Indonesia on their Bromptons. I am impressed with their logo.
> 
> View attachment 480898




...and our very own Graham Parks No H255, from the London Brompton Club.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> ...and our very own Graham Parks No H255, from the London Brompton Club.


Thank you for that one. Another one for my list


----------



## Nebulous (23 Aug 2019)

Well that was hard. A poor strategy made it harder than it should have been. I made it though!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Right, loading up bike, and will soon be riding to Rambouillet for the event. Weather looks set fair for the ride down. Will be off Internet now for a little over a week. Catch up later.



Baguettes any good?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Baguettes any good?



For the first few hundred , and if still warm. Brilliant with a wedge of cheese and dried sausage to add as required.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2019)

Fastest rider was in a velomobile this year. Started in the 17:15 90hr group but finished in 43 hours elapsed.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Fastest rider was in a velomobile this year. Started in the 17:15 90hr group but finished in 43 hours elapsed.



43 hours total? Holy rigatoni


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> 43 hours total? Holy rigatoni



Yes 43 hours, 49 mins total. So set off Sun evening back early Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes 43 hours, 49 mins total. So set off Sun evening back early Tuesday afternoon.



That’s absolutely staggeringly brilliant. Super, super congratulations.


----------



## jiberjaber (25 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes 43 hours, 49 mins total. So set off Sun evening back early Tuesday afternoon.




What a ride! Really enjoyed it.

Btw, there was a velomobile DQ'd for electric assistance, might be this one.


----------



## StuAff (25 Aug 2019)

jiberjaber said:


> Btw, there was a velomobile DQ'd for electric assistance, might be this one.


No, that idiot was someone else. Hajo Eckstein's legit, and fast.


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> No, that idiot was someone else. Hajo Eckstein's legit, and fast.


The guilty party, according to Ian P (yanto over on YACF)- himself a VM rider on PBP, 54hr- was a 70 year old Frenchman in a red & white WAW, who shouldn't even have been riding because he got caught charging his battery on qualifiers.


----------



## Ian H (26 Aug 2019)

Broken ankle legacy stopped play. I rode over and started; got as far as Loudeac before the pain got too bad. I'm glad I went though, rather than moping at home. This is afterwards.


----------



## Ivo (31 Aug 2019)

Another DNF here, my old shoulder injury returned a week before the start.
Nevertheless I started and made it until St. Nicolas. On the stretch from Loudéac to St. Nicolas I couldn't pull my bars anymore so I ended up walking a few hills. I decided to quit at the village party and calmly rode to St. Nicolas. Back by train to Paris.
This didn't stop me from taking photo's, you can see them on 
https://www.zonerama.com/Link/Album/5569459


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2019)

Ian H said:


> Broken ankle legacy stopped play. I rode over and started; got as far as Loudeac before the pain got too bad. I'm glad I went though, rather than moping at home. This is afterwards.
> View attachment 482083



Ah Napoleans in the most popular square for eating


----------



## Ian H (1 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Ah Napoleans...


I was still suffering with my bony part*

*The ankle


----------

